# عمل على برنامج artCam



## Ali Zaatar (1 مارس 2011)

هدا متل نقش طاولة باستعمال ArtCam 2008
الرسم المستعمل من نوع BMP


----------



## Ali Zaatar (1 مارس 2011)

مرفق الملف


----------



## Ali Zaatar (1 مارس 2011)

هذا عمل آخر


----------



## Ali Zaatar (1 مارس 2011)

وهذا عمل آخر من أعمالي على ArtCam 2008


----------



## عصام حمامي (6 مارس 2011)

لك الشكر على هذه الجهود الجبارة


----------



## tito_dz (10 مارس 2011)

بالنسبه للطاوله عمل جيد واصل


----------



## Eng aya ali (10 مارس 2011)

جميل ما شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

اخي الزتار
ارجو منك ان تقوم بشرح العمل حتى يستفيد منه الاخوة 
لكي تتنوع الدروس والافكار 
تقبل تحياتي وارجو ان تتقبل طلبي هذا


----------



## الزير911 (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تحويل هذا الامتداد الى g code 
الف شكر


----------



## داود بن داود (8 مايو 2012)

ممتاز أخ على .. هل تعمل ببرامج اخرى غير الأرت كام؟ اذا كانت الأجابة بنعم ما اسمها؟


----------



## عصام حمامي (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله بك يا أخي الكريم و أنار دربك
أعمال رائعه
و تقبل تقديري


----------

